# Paph maudiae type vinicolor, starting to bloom



## JawDroppingSlippers (Feb 16, 2021)

Excited to watch my first Paphiopedilum start to bloom. Her lip(pouch) appears fully formed. Hopefully in the next few days she’ll be more upright with a proud dorsal sepal. She’s a maudiae type paph of the vinicolor variety. Full name - Paphiopedilum Hung Sheng Bay ´Bruiser’ x Chou-Yi Apple Web ´Boxer Rebellion’ AM/AOS


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

Beautiful color!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 17, 2021)

I like your fish-bowl system to keep humidity up. Smart.


----------

